# a bottle top with dgui OPFS and a cut can with Saderath's PFS



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

hope you like it

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Love your shooting style and your vids friend, thanks for sharing Arturo...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Once you get honed in on those tubes then you Kill that bottle cap.

Great Style and Great Shooting.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

dgui said:


> Once you get honed in on those tubes then you Kill that bottle cap.
> 
> Great Style and Great Shooting.


Hello Darrell, I was wondering to kill it with the first shoot, but was the second, did you noticed that that tubes can hit really hard? next bottle top I will warm up first, to be fair your OPFS is very accurate giving as I said the draw is a bit shorter for me, it's so nice this little shooter that I always carry it everywhere in my pocket !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Arturito, you never cease to enjoy!!!!

You are relentless with those catapults 

No mercy on the poor can...

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome Arturo!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks my friends !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Arturo I also carry my OPFS with me every where I go it is so pocketable. If the tubes would be a half inch longer it might make all the difference but they sure we are hard hitting.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

dgui said:


> Arturo I also carry my OPFS with me every where I go it is so pocketable. If the tubes would be a half inch longer it might make all the difference but they sure we are hard hitting.


Hello Darrell, the OPFS tubes has a very comfortable pull feeling for me (I don't like heavy pulls), TheraBand has a rep here, do you know something close between TB and the tubes you fitted the OPFS? I would like to buy some tube to go butterfly. My measurements for your tubes are around 250FPS and with longer pseudo tapered tubes maybe I can reach 300FPS (the TBG bands setup I use ranks 340FPS) with 10mm steel, is just I like AP (accuracy + power) LOL ...

Best regards

Arturo


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

See in your area if you can get either by online or at a medical supply that sells to the public and look for Hygenic Natural latex tube. I would have said Dankung tube but they feel slow to me.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I`d like to see Chrony tests between Tex light tubes and 1745s...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex Tubes amd Flat Bands CRUSH ALL THE COMPETITION.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Great videos Arurito and sound advice Darrell!!


----------

